# scared to lose my job =(



## thekingofgold (Oct 22, 2012)

i have ibs post infectious and right now i have an office job and i'm on medication which helps but some days the pain doesnt go away even with medication and i have to use the restroom alot. and i'm just scared that i will lose my job =( i leave early 1 maybe 2 times a month they seem pretty ok about it but i do feel like they are judging me about it every time. i left early today because i just went from a shift of 2pm to 10pm to a shift of 10:30am to 6pm and only 1 day to completely change my sleep schedule, and i've been sick from it all day and then the bathrooms in the entire building broke, which they do roughly once a week. and i wont be able to qualify for flma for another few months. do i have any sort of job protection when i leave for reasons like that?


----------



## Colt (May 5, 2011)

First off, MOST modern and decent employers have an Accommodation Policy. This requires you to share SOME medical info with your employer, but also allows you some leniency in these situations so long as you do not abuse it.If you are already worried, perhaps you need to approach your Human Resources people regarding thsi PRIOR to getting in trouble about it and them thinking it is a bogus excuse.I hear ya, my friend.Good luck to you.


----------



## thekingofgold (Oct 22, 2012)

my doctor wrote a note to the company telling them i do have ibs and that i do need to use the bathroom and everything, my supervisors and manager do know i have a stomach condition but they dont know the name, they wanted to keep it that way because they could tell i was sort of embarrassed about it. i'm just sorta nervous, i dont abuse it, i only leave early once or twice a month at the most and i have only called in sick twice in the 8 months i've worked here


----------



## thekingofgold (Oct 22, 2012)

so is that enough to be safe, employment wise?


----------



## Colt (May 5, 2011)

thekingofgold said:


> so is that enough to be safe, employment wise?


The laws may be different in your country, as I am from Canada.I would think that your attendance is better than the average healthy person out there. Make sure you keep the lines of communication open between yourself and the supervisor affected by this inconvenience. I would also advise that you keep good documentation regarding when and how you alerted your employer. I would also suggest that you keep written copies of any positive feedback, awards or accolades you receive. In the unlikely event of an "unjust dismissal" you would have some grounds to sue.I have the same challenges, and I make damn sure that I am the best employee in the place and make up for it in every other way I can. If there is such a thing nowadays, I have become "indefensible". My bosses would rather have me there four days a week than most staff members there every day.This is simply my opinion, I am not a lawyer nor am I your boss. Perhaps folks here who have been down this road could chime in and offer you more.Best of luck to you......remember, that you can also spend all that "toilet time" studying to improve yourself and get in a position where nobody can hold your livelihood in their hands.


----------



## thekingofgold (Oct 22, 2012)

they release metrics listing each employees statstics weekly, and i keep every single one of them at home, i work for a financial institution similar to a bank. and even with me constantly going to the restroom or leaving early sick a day or two a month i still have one of the best stats performance and efficiency wise compared to the other 50-55 employees


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

I think your stats stand for themselves and for your performance... so I wouldn't worry. HOWever... if the bathrooms break that often.... you might want to talk to the local health department (anonymously if you prefer) about what is legal regarding having employees in a building with no working toliets.


----------



## rudibear (Jul 28, 2012)

When I have to leave early, whether for a doctor's appointment, or because I am ill, I make every attempt possible to make up the time on other days. I have found that my employer is very appreciative of this. Is that option open to you?


----------



## thekingofgold (Oct 22, 2012)

yea i asked if i come could in saturday for a few hours before i left


----------



## Tas026 (Nov 15, 2012)

I think you may want to explain the situation you are in. I know that when my sleep schedule changes really quickly that I usually have a flare up. Tell them that you understand that they need you at certain times, but that you will most likely be sick on days scheduled this way. I would also just be a little bit more upfront about it. I used to be so embarrassed by the condition, but I got over it as soon as they placed a name to it. Chances are they will be more likely to accommodate you if you are more forward about your problem. There are PLENTY of people in the same boat as you today, and I found two other people that I work with who have IBS as well. It was nice to find someone to lean on and that is understanding of the issue. I work in retail, and sometimes it is difficult to just walk away from a customer when an issue arises, but I have to or else I will pass out. Only you know your body, and you know what you are capable of, so SPEAK UP when you feel that something is not right. I'm sure they would talk to you about their concerns before just firing you, so either wait for them to tell you they do not like you leaving early, or you can ask if it seems to be a problem. Basically, if they fire you, what are you going to do? There ARE people out there that are willing to work with you, so why work for one that isn't willing to compromise when you are sick?


----------



## Trudyg (Aug 16, 2002)

You are not alone. You would be surprised how many people suffer in silence because this is an embarrasing topic. An understanging boss is a big plus--a good boss appreciates hard, reliable work so can overlook some things. Cultivate friendships at work, beats having back-stabbers watching you.


----------

